# Forged Crankshaft Ka24de



## Crowe (Jan 2, 2006)

i'm looking fo a forged crankshaft for a 1992 240sx with a Ka24de. iwas wondering if anyone knows of a place where i could get one.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Unless your shooting for 800+HP then its not necessary.


----------

